# Welcome to the new fly fishing forum!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The people have spoken, and here is the *fly fishing forum* for ya.

Enjoy. :welcome:

Oh yes, I need to learn a thing or 100, so let's get some info.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Thank you, this will be great!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

SWEEEEEEET!!!

Nice Work Chris! Thanks a LOT!


----------



## DCOYNUT (Nov 27, 2003)

Thank you Hustad and NJ! You guys really know how to accomadate! 
Everyone enjoy!

dcoynut


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

DCOY - Believe it or not I had NOTHING to do with this part of the forum getting up. I think there are other fly-fishers out there that may have had more input than me! Thanks be to them!


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Well thanks to whoever set it up! Great forum! I'll pass the word around at the local fly club meeting tomorrow. More red cards to hand out!


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

It will be fun to share with some North Dakota fly fishermen. I feel right at home already. Thanks


----------

